# Speeding Excuses



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

I was just curious as to some of the crazy/funny/hard to believe speeding excuses some of you all get at traffic stops.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

"I have to pee" is a common one I got.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Zuke";p="50215 said:


> "I have to pee" is a common one I got.


...but Officer I really have to go!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I seem to get the excuse of a family member death. No excuse! Sympothy is in the dictionary between shit and syphilis.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I gave a guy a ticket for doing 48 in 25 ($230) and as I handed him the ticket with his License and registration, he looked at it before taking it out of my hand. He was like "Is that really neccessary?"
Me: "You were doing 48 in a 25"
Guy: "But is that neccessary? I obviously wasn't paying attention when I was driving through there"
Me: :shock: "Well, here's the envelope. The directions for appeal are on the back of the ticket"
Guy: (still not taking his paperwork) "is this really neccessary?"
Me: "Do you want your license and registration back? And the ticket is yours too. Take it. Or I'll just mail it to you anyway, its yours." He finally took it. He contacted my Chief and pretty much stated the same thing to him. Chief told him how to appeal it. The guy wasn't pleased.

Isn't that a shame? :lol:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Guy: "But is that neccessary? I obviously wasn't paying attention when I was driving through there"


 Exactly why you deserve the citation.

In some states the operator has to sign the citation... does anyone know why?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

JoninNH";p="50491 said:


> > In some states the operator has to sign the citation... does anyone know why?
> 
> 
> It is just used to verify that the operator acknnowledges receiving the gig.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

true story:

"Sir, did you see that stop sign."

"Yes sir I did, but I didn't see you." :lol: 

He got 10 points for honesty...ahah...and got a verbal

also...massachusetts uniform environmental citations (used for boat violations....etc.) still 'require' or a least have a space for the operator's signature.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ma uniform cit have a spot 4 a vio to sign, but in ten Yrs I have never heared of it being used. I heard it is arrestable if they refuse to sign, but again not someting that is used.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I Have a Tried and True Excuse...
This works brilliantly, especially with those easy-going MSP lads...

I keep an old Playmate Cooler in my car with the words "Medical Emergency" written in big red letters.
I tell the Officer: " I have to get this human Liver to MGH right away. Works every time....*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:L: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I usually try to make a quick note of their excuse on my copy. It is great to see them give a different one in court. Then you remind them.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

:L: i like that one. i'll have to remember that!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Screw that Koz. Just keep a real Playmate in the back seat. When you get pulled over........just say "Could you blame me for wanting to get home?"


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I had an operator tell me was speeding be cause he was having a heart attack and wanted to get his kid dropped off at home before he went on to the hospital.

I thought it was a somewhat original excuse until he ACTUALLY WENT INTO CARDIAC ARREST on me.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Arizona law requires the driver's to sign their names at the bottom of the citation to show that they had received the citation. I think that is funny because we are also allowed to mail a citation.

I don't like standing next to the vehicle and asking the driver please sign at the bottom. It's kinda of an officer safety thing, so far I have yet to have a person refuse to sign it.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

It does not seem wise to have the operator either 1. Start fumbling around the vehicle looking for a pen. 2. Give them your shiny steal cross-pen to sign the $250 ticket. Giving them the copy and the envelope should be enough.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

texdep";p="51051 said:


> I had an operator tell me was speeding be cause he was having a heart attack and wanted to get his kid dropped off at home before he went on to the hospital.
> 
> I thought it was a somewhat original excuse until he ACTUALLY WENT INTO CARDIAC ARREST on me.


One of the first m/v stops I made after I got out of the academy was an older gentleman in his big Lincoln screaming by a local park. He was more worried about slobbering his Wendy's fries on the front seat than what I had to say. As I am going back to the care he asks, "Could you hurry up? My oxygen tank is running low". Thankfully he lived right down the street and did not code like what happened to Texdep.

The guy I stopped not two minutes after proceeded to tell me that, "I have to pee. I have a problem with my pancreas" and went into a description about his alleged condition. The excuses were just coming out that evening.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

So as a cop how much discretion do you have as to deciding whether or not to hurry up and let the person go if they have a medical condition? Can they come back and press charges against you?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

tellyour";p="51249 said:


> So as a cop how much discretion do you have as to deciding whether or not to hurry up and let the person go if they have a medical condition? Can they come back and press charges against you?


That's an area not to be left to discretion. If they start talking medical problems, then "Sir, the ambulance willl take you the rest of the way." If they're BSing, they'll be getting whacked for a ride to the hospital that they didn't even need.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmm.. this topic reminds me of a story I read. It was in a local newspaper some time back. It was along the lines of a man was pulled over on Route 18 in Weymouth for speeding, illegal passing and lane usage. When asked why he was driving that way he pointed to his wife in the passenger seat. She was going into labor. From what I remember the officer gave them an escort to the hospital and then gave the man a ticket after arrival.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

A few years back I stopped a woman for speeding, doing almost 60 in a 35 zone. When I asked her if there was any legitimate reason for her actions, she told me that her "you know what" had just started and she needed to get home to "stop the flow." She asked me if I, "wanted to see?" I told her no thanks.

Out here in California, violators are required to sign the ticket. We tell them that "it's not an admission of guilt, it's just a promise to appear in court to take care of the ticket." If they refuse to sign, a supervisor is called. If they still refuse, they are arrested and taken to jail. We do not mail tickets to violators.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

In Cali, you have to go to court for a ticket? That sucks.


----------



## LEOLounge.com (Mar 11, 2005)

True excuse i heard:

Q: Sir, why were you speeding?

A: I wanted to see if my radar detector worked.

Can you beleive this guy? Would have given a verbal only had he not had 2 priors for DWLS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I stopped a guy one night at about 0130 hrs. for doing 55 in a 30. Went like this:

Me: Do you know why I stopped you?

Him: I was speeding.

Me: Do you know how fast you were going?

Him: At least 50, I know you guys always sit here _*but I didn't think you worked this late*_.

That's right, we're a 9 to 5 operation. :roll: Gig for $250.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I like the exuse of:
There is no way I was doing 50 in a 30. Or, I wanted to stop for the red light, but I didn't want to jam on my brakes. ... No kidding, probably because you were going so fast you couldnt stop in time, jack ass.

Suspended license, Revoked reg, or warrants.... Officer I got that all straightened out. Can you just let me drive to my house?. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Few times:

Speedometer broken. 

Once:

"But I just got one(a ticket)!"


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I know its been discussed before, but why do drivers think they they have some unalienable right to exit the vehicle and look at the radar/lidar display? Anyone know how THAT urban legend got started?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Driver: Officer, I'm sorry but I'm really running late for work.

Officer: Well.. then this will be a prime lesson in time management skills

:lol: :lol: [/size]


----------



## Panzer201 (Feb 28, 2005)

I had one say he really had to get home before he ran out of gas. Another one told me his daughter was late for school. He attemted to give me his wrist watch as collateral and promised he would come back later for the citation if I let him go now.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

JoninNH";p="59929 said:


> I know its been discussed before, but why do drivers think they they have some unalienable right to exit the vehicle and look at the radar/lidar display? Anyone know how THAT urban legend got started?


Not sure, ask attorney Bosk ! ! ! :lol: Bosk is a shit bird lawer who hates cops. A while back he was stopped for speeding, exited car, demanded to see radar. ordered back to car,Refused, arrested for disorderly conduct. Was found guilty !! :lol:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> It's bad enough I have to look out for State Police but now I have to watch out for the local police too, damn it


Refering to a MV stop on the highway.

:lol:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Not sure, ask attorney Bosk ! ! ! :lol: Bosk is a shit bird lawer who hates cops. A while back he was stopped for speeding, exited car, demanded to see radar. ordered back to car,Refused, arrested for disorderly conduct. Was found guilty !! :lol:


Here is some nice stuff about Bosk.
Mom says teen drank at Bosk home
By Caitlyn Kelleher

September 26, 2004

FITCHBURG -- The mother of a 15-year-old girl told police her daughter said she drank beer, did shots and smoked some marijuana at a party at John A. Bosk Jr.'s home, according to court records.

The girl told her mother "she had consumed 11 beers, three shots, and smoked some 'pot'," on Oct. 31, 2003, at a party on "Ashby State Road with Joey Bosk (Joseph Bosk)," according to police reports.

"She was extremely intoxicated and could barely speak," Fitchburg police Lt. Philip J. Kearns wrote in his report that was released Thursday after Bosk's arraignment. "I could get no other information from the girl."

Joseph Bosk is the attorney's son who died in a motorcycle accident in June.

Attorney Bosk did not appear for his arraignment in Fitchburg District Court, which is permitted under state law.

Bosk, 53, of Fitchburg is charged with providing alcohol to 12 minors during a party at his home on Ashby State Road.

Attorney Elliot Weinstein of Boston represented Bosk Thursday in Fitchburg District Court.

Speaking outside the courthouse, Weinstein said about his client, "No one will say or has ever said he ever provided liquor to minors."

Fitchburg police went to the Bosk home after the mother of a 15-year-old girl who attended the party reported her daughter had returned home "extremely intoxicated," according to the police report.

State law defines furnishing alcohol as knowingly or intentionally supplying, giving, providing or allowing a person under 21 years of age to possess alcoholic beverages on one's premises.

If convicted, Bosk faces no more than one year imprisonment and/or no more than $2,000 in fines for each count, according to state law.

After arriving at Bosk's residence on the night of the party, Kearns asked if he could look around the property to investigate, said the report. Bosk "refused to allow me to look around," wrote Kearns.

Two officers were then stationed off the property on either side the driveway, because of concerns "there were other kids there who had been drinking and some might either drive or walk away from the residence," reported Kearns.

Kearns returned to the driveway of Bosk's house an hour later, where teenage males could still be heard yelling, according to the police report.

Bosk approached Kearns and the two other officers, it said.

"Bosk explained that there was one kid at his home that he was having a problem with and asked if he could bring him home. I told Bosk I was concerned he had been drinking ... (he) asked if his wife could bring the youth home," wrote Kearns. "I told him I did not object to that."

"He then asked me what I thought about getting the other kids home, I asked him if he wanted us to bring them home in cruisers and he replied no, he asked me if he could call cabs for them," according to the report.

Kearns agreed to that.

Friday, September 24, 2004

Lawyer denies he aided teenage drinking party

Christina E. Sanchez
T&G STAFF

FITCHBURG- A prominent Fitchburg lawyer accused of providing alcohol to underage drinkers at his house last Halloween was arraigned yesterday in Fitchburg District Court.

John A. Bosk Jr., 53, of 917 Ashby State Road, was not present in court for the arraignment. His lawyer, Elliot M. Weinstein of Boston, appeared before Judge Elliot L. Zide and denied the charges on his client's behalf.

Mr. Bosk was charged with 12 counts of selling or delivering liquor to a person younger than 21. If he is convicted, the penalty for each charge is imprisonment for not more than one year, or a fine of not more than $2,000, or both.

Court records show that state police Trooper Daniel G. Richard filed the charges against Mr. Bosk in May after a police investigation into allegations that he furnished alcohol to underage drinkers at an Oct. 31 party. Mr. Bosk's 17-year-old son, Joseph Bosk, who was killed in a motorcycle accident in June, held the party at the Bosk residence.

Mr. Weinstein filed a motion that asked that Mr. Bosk's physical presence be excused at the arraignment. During the proceeding, which lasted a few minutes, Mr. Weinstein and Assistant District Attorney Blake Rubin agreed to meet for a pretrial conference out of court Nov. 15 and then appear in court Nov. 18 for Mr. Bosk's pretrial hearing.

Outside the courthouse, Mr. Weinstein said Mr. Bosk was not able to appear in court because he had to work. Mr. Bosk is a defense lawyer known for taking on civil liberties cases, some of which have involved suits against police.

In 1998, Mr. Bosk represented five men in a civil liberties suit in which the Fitchburg police Special Response Team was accused of using excessive force and falsely arresting those men in October 1993. The Response team was cleared of any wrongdoing after a 13-day trial.

Mr. Weinstein said Mr. Bosk denies the criminal charges against him.

"There is no evidence or person that will say he provided alcohol to minors," he said.

Mr. Bosk told police, when asked the night officers went to the house, that he was not "furnishing alcohol to underage persons," according to a Fitchburg Police Department report.

Fitchburg police Lt. Philip J. Kearns Jr. was sent to Mr. Bosk's house on Ashby State Road about 12:15 a.m. Nov. 1, after a woman called police to report that her 15-year-old daughter "had returned home and was extremely intoxicated. The mother learned from the girl that she had been at a party at the Bosk residence on Ashby State Road and that she and other underage persons had consumed alcohol at that residence," he stated in his four-page report.

When Lt. Kearns arrived at the house, he said, he could hear a number of teenage boys "yelling" and called for help from another cruiser. Before Officers Antonio Pennetti and Steven Hachey showed up, three cars left the home, he reported.

Officer Pennetti and Lt. Kearns went up to the house and found Mr. Bosk standing on the driveway.

"As I got out of the cruiser, I observed a white teenage male some distance behind Bosk. This male dropped a cup or can when he saw me, then quickly picked it up and ran behind the house," Lt. Kearns wrote, adding that he could not identify the marking on the container.

He said he told Mr. Bosk the reason police were called to investigate and asked him if the officers could look around the property. Mr. Bosk denied the request.

Lt. Kearns said he stationed Officers Pennetti and Hachey on Ashby State Road because he was concerned some of the teens, whom he believed to have been drinking, would try to walk or drive home.

Meanwhile, he went to the 15-year-old girl's home, where he spoke with her mother. He tried to talk to the girl, who could barely speak because she was intoxicated, according to the report.

"I asked her where she had been. She said Ashby State Road with Joey Bosk," he wrote.

At the end of the report, Lt. Kearns wrote that from his observations, interviews and discussions with Mr. Bosk, he had three "initial opinions":

"There was some type of gathering at the Bosk home in which alcohol was provided; underage persons there probably consumed alcoholic beverages and some may have operated motor vehicles after doing so; and Mr. Bosk was present while this was going on, was at least aware of it and may have participated in it," Lt. Kearns wrote.

He concluded by saying that the investigation would continue. There was no information available in court records about further investigations by either the Fitchburg or state police departments.

Attorney facing liquor charges

By Matt O'Brien

September 21, 2004

FITCHBURG -- A district court clerk has found probable cause to charge local lawyer John A. Bosk Jr. with 12 counts of providing alcohol to minors at his teenage son's Halloween party, according to court officials and the man's lawyer.

Bosk, 53, of Ashby State Road, has not yet been arraigned but denied the charges through his lawyer, Elliot Weinstein of Boston.

"There is absolutely no evidence and no person who would say that John Bosk provided alcohol to any minor. He didn't," Weinstein said. "He is not guilty of these charges."

The 12 charges against Bosk involve either the sale, delivery or furnishing of alcoholic beverages to persons under 21 years old, according to court officials.

State law defines "furnish" as to "knowingly or intentionally supply, give, or provide to or allow a person under 21 years of age, except for the children and grandchildren of the person being charged, to possess alcoholic beverages on premises or property owned or controlled by the person charged."

Weinstein said the charges stemmed from a State Police investigation into an October 2003 party hosted by 17-year-old Joseph Bosk, the lawyer's son, who died in a motorcycle accident in June.

Elizabeth Stammo, spokeswoman for District Attorney John Conte, confirmed the existence of the 12 charges Monday but declined further comment.

Each charge upon conviction can carry penalties of up to $2,000 in fines or up to a year in jail.

Bosk has his own practice in the city and was admitted to the Massachusetts bar in 1991.

Weinstein noted Bosk's reputation in the area but declined to say if he thought Bosk was being unfairly pursued because of his position.

"I don't speculate on the motives of pursuing a lawyer who has aggressively fought for his clients," Weinstein said.

Bosk has frequently represented local clients charged with significant drug crimes and other high-profile cases, and often assails the methods police use to charge a suspect when defending clients in court.

"He has provided effective representation to unpopular clients," Weinstein said. "It's also true that Mr. Bosk acted in a manner that he believed was completely in the best interests (of his son's guests)."

Local court administrators in April appointed a clerk magistrate from Framingham, Thomas J. Begley, to hold a private hearing to determine if the charges should go forward.

The court chose a clerk from outside of the region, citing potential conflicts of interest because Bosk is a local defense attorney.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I got the "Can't you just let me drive 2 more miles to my sisters house?" as I was locking his ass up for OUI.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Officer: "Drivers license, registration please."

Driver: "Goddamn it, I can't believe you stopped me, everyone else is going faster then I am. Why'd you stop me?"

Officer: "Speeding sir, is there a reason you were going 85 in a 65?"

Driver: _(Heavy sigh)_ "Yeah, I'm really late for work so if you're going to give me a ticket just get on with it. Come on, hurry."

Officer: "I'll be right back, sir."

Then you go back to your crusier, write out the cite... and spend a few extra moments catching up on some paperwork, straightening out the compartment, reflecting on the meaning of life, pondering lunch options... oh I know what I'm forgetting... then you go to the vehicle and hand the driver the cite...

Driver (hand out streached for the ticket)

Officer: "I wrote you a ticket today for speeding. The fine is $11. You can either pay the fine by enclosing this ticket and a check or money order in the exact amount of the fine, in this green envelope. Remember to put a stamp on it because the post office will not deliver it without a stamp. Now you can also pay by credit card by calling the number on the back of this ticket. You do not have to go to court, unless you wish to plea Not Guilty or Nolo, and you do that by checking the approprete box on the back here and placing it in the envelope and sending it. Then a court date will be arrainged at the court house shown here on the front of the ticket, where you will have a trial before a district court judge and you will have an opportunity to tell your side of the story. Please read the back of the ticket carefuly before deciding what you will do, but in any case you have thirty days from today to take care of this matter," (Hands the paperwork to the driver, along with license and registration) "Here's the ticket, your drivers license and registration. Have a nice day, sir."

Nothing like taking that extra moment to be extra thorough when the yuppy is in a hurry. :twisted:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

JoninNH";p="60256 said:


> Officer: "Drivers license, registration please."
> 
> Driver: "Goddamn it, I can't believe you stopped me, everyone else is going faster then I am. Why'd you stop me?"
> 
> ...


$11? Was that a typo, or the actual fine?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Officer: "I wrote you a ticket today for speeding. The fine is $11.


No wonder you guys have money problems in New Hampshire. :L: :mrgreen:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

JoninNH";p="60256 said:


> Officer: "Drivers license, registration please."
> 
> Driver: "Goddamn it, I can't believe you stopped me, everyone else is going faster then I am. Why'd you stop me?"
> 
> ...


I have a similar routine.
We have a T station in my jurisdictions.

It goes like this. Officer I am running late and I don't want to miss my train. Sir I had you at 53 MPH on radar this is a 30 MPH road and is thickly settled and there is an elementary school a mile west of here. License and registration please. Go back to cruiser. Write the V, few sips of coffee, finish card game on MDT. Finally I hear the Whistle of the train. At this point I issue the V and explain it. I cut him loose when I hear the Bell as the train pulls up to the platform.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> JoninNH";p="60256 said:
> 
> 
> > Officer: "Drivers license, registration please."
> ...


oohhh to mean! I like it!


----------



## masscops26778 (Jan 14, 2005)

Get a call for an erratic travellin up a local road on the wrong side of the road. I spot the car after she cuts me off taking a left through an intersection and passes another car on the right side (single lane)...So of course I stop her.

Woman---My husband is being rushed to the hospital!!!!
Me- ok, for what?
Woman---He got hurt!!!!!!!!!!!
Me--ok how
Woman--He broke his leg in a car accident

I gigged her for only a few of the infractions and sent her on her way.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't like messing with them even the ones that deserve it. Write the V, that's punishment enough. Two appeals, lost days at work and a respnsible gives them a surcharge. Why abuse your power and paint an image on your department and other officers as an asshole. Remember, DON'T take it personal, it's just a job and writing the V is part of it, screwing with them is not.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

j809";p="60337 said:


> I don't like messing with them even the ones that deserve it. Write the V, that's punishment enough. Two appeals, lost days at work and a respnsible gives them a surcharge. Why abuse your power and paint an image on your department and other officers as an asshole. Remember, DON'T take it personal, it's just a job and writing the V is part of it, screwing with them is not.


Ehh, somedays the registry computer is slow----what can ya do? :twisted:


----------

